# "Wives and Mistresses" Challenge Winner (1 Viewer)



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 29, 2012)

The winner of the "Wives and Mistresses" challenge is Chester's Daughter, who will receive the Laureate title this month. She will also get to select the theme for our next challenge



Gee, that felt awkward, lol.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol! I'm sure it did feel awkward, sis, but well deserved win! Congratualtions, hon!


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Dec 29, 2012)

Job well done. Encore!!

encil:


----------



## apple (Dec 30, 2012)

That's my girl!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks so much me lovelies!


----------



## Cran (Dec 30, 2012)

Chester's Daughter said:


> The winner of the "Wives and Mistresses" challenge is Chester's Daughter, who will receive the Laureate title this month. She will also get to select the theme for our next challenge
> 
> Gee, that felt awkward, lol.


No more than deserved, Dark One.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 31, 2012)

I could hug you to death for dubbing me that, Admiral. Thanks so much for the kind words, dear Cran.


----------

